# Rocket Espresso Water Reservoir Filters



## gmason

Wondered if any Rocket owners have used these filters and have any views on the product?


----------



## baconrolls

I have really hard water here. I put one in the reservoir four months ago and have no visible signs of scale (normally appears on tap outlets)

Not tried it without so have nothing to compare it with. Be interesting to see what happens when I give it a descale in another three months.


----------



## gmason

Some of the US reviewers have reported similar. Do you also add filtered water to the tank or is it from the tap?


----------



## baconrolls

gmason said:


> Some of the US reviewers have reported similar. Do you also add filtered water to the tank or is it from the tap?


No just tap water. I make about 6-8, mainly flat whites a day plus 3-4 cups of hot water. Also have not experienced any slowing-up of the R58. Last machine was a DeLonghi which needed descaling every few weeks.


----------



## Daren

I use one - to early for me to say if it helps as I've only had both machine and filter for a month. My water where I live is so hard I have to break it off the tap. I thought anything I could do to reduce scale would help so I'm also using Brita filtered water.

The water from the machines hot tap does taste much nicer than the water from my kettle though (it's a Brita filtered one cup kettle)


----------



## gmason

Thanks guys. Also have hard water here and the filter looks worth the purchase. Currently I use Brita and at the rate I'm filling the Rocket, it makes sense to have something more specific.


----------



## Daren

Which filter are you looking at? The one I purchased from BB ( http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso/rocket-espresso-water-reservoir-filter.html) is a sachet that you place in the reservoir. I don't really see it as a filter - more of a softener, which is why I still Britta filter.


----------



## GS11

Looks interesting especially for hard water areas. I take it these rocket reservoir filters can be used with other makes of machines with reservoirs?


----------



## gmason

Yes, and seems to have a reasonable lifespan. Drop the bag in in the tank and it softens the water. A few external reviews out there, but not many. Most appear to filter the water and use the bag on the basis that overly filtered water can remove essential minerals and so forth. Mmm...


----------



## forzajuve

As always, not massively informative but the SCG team always shows the product:






No reason why this can't be used on any tanked machine. I think for us northerners where the water is pretty soft anyway this is a good low cost option to just take that bit extra calcium out which could reduce de-scaling to just once a year. For hard water areas I would want a more dedicated water filtration system.


----------



## HumStrum

I've been looking for a filter for my gaggia classic, not wanting hassle of a brita jug. This looks like a good option if it works. Rocket say 6 to 12 months for £12


----------



## Jason1wood

I am in Newcastle and the water is great here. Minimal descaling. Not even bothered about the filter


----------



## jakeapeters

I've had an R58 for about 6 months now and bought one of these filters a couple of weeks ago. I use a Brita filter all the time which seems to make the water taste a little better (the water is terrible here in Leicestershire) but the filter bag has definitely made my Espresso taste much better - the shots are much brighter and a little less earthy, which sits much better with my palate.

I'd thoroughly recommend it! Especially for the price...


----------



## Daren

I have just conducted some tests on my waters hardness and have to conclude these Rocket filters do not soften the water. See here for details http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=114395

Do not use them as a substitute for properly filtered/softened or bottled water as I fear it could be a costly mistake especially if your in a hard water area.

Having said that - I am sure the water does taste nicer using the Rocket sachet (or is it a placebo effect?)


----------



## bailer

I've had one in my R58 for 6 months - probably coming to the end of it's life - and it seems to work well enough - that said, the water's soft her in t'North! Bought mine from BB. I fished it out the other day and it still looked new....


----------



## espressotechno

If naturally soft water is run through a water softener cartridge (eg ion exchange resin type), the water may well become too acidic to brew a good coffee....and will definitely brew a poor cup of tea !

Hard water brews a better coffee than soft water....but it wrecks the coffee machine !


----------



## bobbytoad

Can any one shed light on 're-charhing' these by soaking in sea salt?

SCG mention this but give no real details


----------



## bibberdy

I've seen these and wondered if anyone has any long term experiences using these?


----------



## PeterF

Like many other members on this forum I simply use Tesco Ashbeck Bottled water. It's a small price to pay to prolong the life of an expensive coffee machine!


----------



## 7493

PeterF said:


> Like many other members on this forum I simply use Tesco Ashbeck Bottled water. It's a small price to pay to prolong the life of an expensive coffee machine!


Me too but wondering if there might be any advantage in using the Rocket filter packs as well...


----------

